# Dr. Loomis Sculpt - WIP



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys! I sculpted a Dr. Sam Loomis aka actor Donald Pleasence from the movie Halloween. I will insert glass eyes into him and he will be haired as well. His head will be completely foam filled as well. here are a few pics and thanks for looking!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow, GP! That looks awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You do such great work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! Appreciate it!!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! Looks awesome!! Just out of curiosity what do you do with all these head sculpts you make?!? They are all so real looking!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

SuperCreep31 said:


> wow! Looks awesome!! Just out of curiosity what do you do with all these head sculpts you make?!? They are all so real looking!


Thanks for the compliment! I sell them


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is amazing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As usual GP, you are beyond amazing! Loomis never looked livelier!!! Now if Michael would just show up...LOL! Great work as always Great Pumpkin, your talent has no bounds!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW doesn't even begin to cover it, that's amazing!! where do you sell these?? i would love to have something like that


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is sweet! I am always amazed at what you sculptors can do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone very much for all the awesome compliments! Means a lot! Cat bones you can just pm me . He will not be ready for a while yet!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! He looks fantastic!!!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

I am in awe of your skill, very well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seriously, dude, you must do this for a living, right? Your sculpts are professional quality.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Cathy,Studiokraft, and Roxy b. Yes I do now sculpt for a living lol! I just started last year and now have the "BUG" Thanks very much for the sweet compliment!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks great, GP!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks BC


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You are a heck of a sculptor my man.Great work as always.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic work!! I'm hoping my talent will someday scratch the surface of your abilities!! Amazing work GP!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone ! Really appreciate it


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing work! Well done!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrific! I love the grumpy look about him. Great job, keep it up!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I can't wait to see him complete myself!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He looks awesome!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks smiley!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Real nice piece GP. I wish I had the talent to sculpt. Excellent job!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the kind compliments! I've been working on the good Dr. tonight. A few more sessions and he should be good to go!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I have made great progress since yesterday with the good DR. I hope to have him completed by the end of this week and have a finished prototype after that! I didn't think I would be done with him til a few weeks but I really busted my rump on this guy!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i am almost done with this piece. I am still refining his nose and lips. Also tweaking his ears as well. I should have a finished sculpt by the end of this week! here is a pic and thanks for looking!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just saw him on Prince of Darkness, you are a very good sculptor


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great Pumpkin said:


> Well i am almost done with this piece. I am still refining his nose and lips. Also tweaking his ears as well. I should have a finished sculpt by the end of this week! here is a pic and thanks for looking!


:jol:He looks fantastic Great Pumpkin!!! Don't forget the "old man ear hair"...ha, ha.....


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL I won't heheheh~!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Loomis is completed! I will be making his mold this weekend. Will have finished pics up hopefully by the end of next week! Here are a few finished pics!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that looks amazing...fantastic job,well done!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Graveyardmaster!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

perfection.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Cathy! Always a pleasure!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is just Badass, it really is!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Draik41895 said:


> That is just Badass, it really is!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I thought I was finished with my Dr. Loomis but i had noticed he still needed some tweaking. Here he is now officially completed. Will be casting him this weekend.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Dr.Loomis*

Hey guys! I hope all are well and decorating!!!! Sorry I have not been around . Been sick, and busy getting out customers orders! Also been busy with Dr. Loomis too! Well he is cast and I started his paint job! I also have inserted temporary eyes . Just waiting on his glass eyes to come. Once that is fitted into his bust head i will hair and give him is trademark beard and moustache! Here is what the Good Dr. looks like! Thanks for looking!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work! I truly envy you guys who can sculpt like that.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

GP, he is truly wonderful. I would love to see a closer pic so I can see all of your texture. I really look forward to seeing him after you punch his hair. Again, great work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! fantastic job.  

btw- hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will hopefully be posting better pics of him next week! Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone. Your sculpting abilities blow me away. What kind of hair will he have? It looks great as is.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Very Kind LH. I am going to hair him with hair from a special effects company. This is just a prototype. Trying to see how he will look before i mass produce him.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

he reminds me of Danny DeVito ..lol and he's pretty scarey !


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

great attention to detail. even crow's feet. looks like you nailed it!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - I'm jealous of your sculpting abilities. I would love to be able to do that as well as you do - fantastic work!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

*Finally working on the good doctor!!!*

I have finally been able to give my DR .Loomis Bust the attention he deserves. I have been just so busy with life ,customer orders and holidays I have not really gotten around to completing Dr. Loomis. Well I started him up last night. I gave him his beard. Still have to make that a little fuller. Then I was able to place one of his blue glass eyes in place. I still have to work the other into the other eye socket. Then he still needs to be haired on both his sides as well as the back if his head. I hope to have him completed by the end of this week! Here is a quick pic of his completed side. Hope you like him and thanks for looking!!:googly:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Creepily realistic!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivery! Can't wait to see finished!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Fantastic work, Great Pumpkin. The sculpt really highlights your talent.


----------

